# Ομάδα "Στηρίζω τον Νίκο Άγκο" στο Facebook



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/358397750889116/

Ο ενεργός συμπολίτης μας κ. Niko Ago, δημοσιογράφος Αλβανικής καταγωγής αλλά της ημετέρας παιδείας μέτοχος, καλείται από τις ελληνικές δημόσιες αρχές να εγκαταλείψει άμεσα τη χώρα, μετά από είκοσι χρόνια παραμονής και εργασίας σε αυτήν.

Επειδή οι λόγοι που οδήγησαν την ελληνική διοίκηση να λάβει την απόφαση αυτή είναι άδικοι και θα ανατρέψουν τους όρους ζωής και εργασίας του ίδιου και της οικογένειάς του, επειδή ο Niko Ago είναι ένας συμπολίτης μας που η παρουσία και εργασία εδώ στη χώρα μας τιμά αυτήν και εμάς, ζητούμε απο τις ελληνικές αρχές και τους αρμόδιους πολιτικούς να επιληφθούν του θέματος άμεσα.

Παρακαλούμε ώστε να ανατραπεί η άδικη και τυπολατρική αυτή απόφαση. Δεν ζητάμε επιλεκτική εφαρμογή του νόμου αλλά λογική αντι τυπολατρείας, και σωστή ερμηνεία των κανόνων του δικαίου...

Πρέπει με την ευκαιρία αυτή να ανοίξουμε τη συζήτηση, ώστε να κάνουμε τη νομοθεσία μας περί μετανάστευσης σύγχρονη και λειτουργική για να προστατεύει όσους βλέπουν την Ελλάδα ως νόμιμο προορισμό (όπως ο Νικο Άγκο) και επιθυμούν να γίνουν κοινωνοί της γλώσσας και του πολιτισμού της, αντί αυτού που γίνεται σήμερα όπου τελικά οι μόνοι που δεν κινδυνεύουν από το νόμο είναι όσοι τον αγνοούν και δεν τον εφαρμόζουν.

Την επιστολή αυτή υπογράφουμε οι 6000 και πλέον πολίτες που συμμετέχουμε στη σελίδα.


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

Καλά όλ' αυτά, αλλά εκείνο το _υμετέρας_ πολύ με στενοχώρησε... Βγάζουν τον εαυτό τους απέξω οι υπογράφοντες, δηλαδή;


----------



## sarant (May 19, 2012)

Το διόρθωσαν ευτυχώς σε "ημετέρας"


----------



## bernardina (May 19, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το διόρθωσαν ευτυχώς σε "ημετέρας"



Εντάξει!


----------



## SBE (May 19, 2012)

Χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει ακόμα τις λεπτομέρειες, έχω μια απορία: άμα ο άνθρωπος είναι 20 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα και έχει και σχετικά υψηλό προφίλ, γιατί δεν έχει κάνει τόσα χρόνια τη ρημάδα την αίτηση να γίνει Έλληνας; 
Για να μην πω ότι θα αποκτούσε ετσι και μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα ο σχολιασμός της πολιτικής επικαιρότητας από κάποιον με πλήρη πολιτικά δικαιώματα στην Ελλάδα. 
Κατά τ'άλλα οι νόμοι πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται το ίδιο για όλους, είτε πρόκειται για τον κακομοιρομετανάστη που δεν το ξέρει ούτε ο θυρωρός του είτε για αυτόν που μπορεί να μαζέψει 600 υπογραφές στο Φέισμπουκ. 

ΥΓ Στο ΗΒ αυτό που χρειάζεται σε τέτοιες περιπτωσεις είναι να βγεις απο τη χώρα για 24 ώρες και να ξαναμπείς και το έχουν κάνει πολλοί γνωστοί μου πηγάινοντας π.χ. Σαββατοκύριακο στο Παρίσι. Μήπως γίνεται πολύς θόρυβος για το τίποτα;

ΥΓ2 Σε όποιον πει γιατί δεν έχω κάνει τόσα χρόνια τη ρημάδα την άιτηση για αγγλικό διαβατηριο η απάντησή μου είναι ότι είμαι ο ορισμός του παραθυρακιού: ήδη υπήκοος της βασίλισσας από τη μια και δεν μπορώ π.χ να απελαθώ για αντιμοναρχική δράση, και λόγω ΕΕ δεν χρειάζομαι άδεια παραμονής από την άλλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2012)

Αν δεν θέλει, γιατί να κάνει υποχρεωτικά αίτηση να γίνει Έλληνας; Είναι δυνατόν να μην μπορεί να μένει μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα απλώς και μόνο επειδή (όπως λέει) πριν πέντε χρόνια είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας και δεν κόλλησε ένσημα; Θα γινόταν το ίδιο αν ήταν Αμερικανός ή Ιάπωνας υπήκοος;

Και, απλώς στα υπόψη, υπάρχουν χώρες που σου αφαιρούν την υπηκοότητα αν κάνεις αίτηση για άλλη (δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει για την Αλβανία).


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2012)

Δεν γνωρίζω το νόμο ούτε γνωρίζω τους αντίστοιχους νόμους άλλων χωρών, ούτε και με ενδιαφέρουν. Δεν θέλω να μην εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος ούτε να γίνει ειδική μεταχείριση. Θέλω μόνο να πω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει διάταξη του νόμου που επιτρέπει να διώξεις έναν άνθρωπο που ζει με την οικογένειά του και δουλεύει κανονικά στη χώρα. Είναι ανεπίστρεπτο να αναστατώνεις έτσι τη ζωή ενός ή τεσσάρων ανθρώπων. The law is an ass. Το ίδιο και όσοι τον εφαρμόζουν. (Και δεν είμαι από τους υποστηρικτές των ανοικτών συνόρων για τους μετανάστες.)

Σχετικό κείμενό του στο Protagon.gr.


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν δεν θέλει, γιατί να κάνει υποχρεωτικά αίτηση να γίνει Έλληνας;


Άκουσα συνέντευξή του σήμερα στον 9,84. Φυσικά και θέλει. Προφανώς για να κάνει την αίτηση, πρέπει πρώτα να έχει την άδεια παραμονής που πάνε να του στερήσουν τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2012)

Α, δεν το ήξερα. Ακόμη χειρότερα (για τον νόμο) τότε.


----------



## Irini (May 20, 2012)

Πολύ θα το 'θελα αλλά δεν μπορώ. Να γίνει ομάδα υποστήριξης για να αλλάξει ο νόμος και να γίνει λογικότερος και είμαι μέσα. Ομάδα υποστήριξης για να αρθούν τα όποια γραφειοκρατικά εμπόδια ώστε να γυρίσει πίσω το ταχύτερο δυνατόν; Μέσα. Να κοιτάξουμε πώς και γιατί τώρα τον απελαύνουν κι αν ενόχλησε κάποιους; Φυσικά.
Αλλά το πρόβλημά μου είναι, εάν ο νόμος είναι απόλυτος και δεν αφήνει περιθώρια (αν αφήνει μέσα να τα εκμεταλευτούμε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση), τότε δεν μπορούμε να γκρινιάζουμε ότι οι νόμοι στην Ελλάδα είναι πιο πολύ guidelines και όχι νόμοι κι από την άλλη, επειδή στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αδικούν έναν συμπολίτη μας (στην ουσία αν όχι κατά το γράμμα του νόμου) να τους προσπερνάμε.
Με λίγα λόγια συμφωνώ κι απανωβάζω να αλλάξουμε αυτόν τον νόμο, να ξανακοιτάξουμε τους νόμους απόκτησης ελληνικής ιθαγένειας γενικότερα, να γινουμε λιγότερο ξενοφοβικοί και ρατσιστές αν μη τι άλλο από νομικής απόψεως. Αλλά όχι να παραβούμε τον νόμο όσο βλακώδης κα στενόμυαλος κι αν είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με την Ειρήνη. Δεν γίνεται οι νόμοι να λειτουργούν πιο ελάστικα όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με γνωστό πρόσωπο. Πολύ χειρότερα που η ιδιότητά του είναι η δημοσιογραφία. Το να ζητάς ειδική μεταχείριση* για δημοσιογράφο είναι κατάχρηση εξουσίας.


* ξέρω ότι δεν είναι αυτό που ζητάνε οι περισσότεροι


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν δεν θέλει, γιατί να κάνει υποχρεωτικά αίτηση να γίνει Έλληνας; Είναι δυνατόν να μην μπορεί να μένει μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα απλώς και μόνο επειδή (όπως λέει) πριν πέντε χρόνια είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας και δεν κόλλησε ένσημα; Θα γινόταν το ίδιο αν ήταν Αμερικανός ή Ιάπωνας υπήκοος;
> 
> Και, απλώς στα υπόψη, υπάρχουν χώρες που σου αφαιρούν την υπηκοότητα αν κάνεις αίτηση για άλλη (δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει για την Αλβανία).



Αν δε θέλει, δε θέλει, απλά η απόκτηση υπηκοότητας σε απαλλάσσει από τη γραφειοκρατία αυτού του είδους. 
Οι ΗΠΑ είναι η στάνταρ χώρα που απαγορεύει διπλή υπηκοότητα, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει εμποδίσει εκατομμύρια μετανάστες να γίνουν αμερικανοί πολίτες. 

Τώρα που είδα καλύτερα την περίπτωση πάντως, υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα όσο τα παρουσιάζει. Ως εργαζόμενος στην Ελλάδα (υποθέτω ΕΙΝΑΙ εργαζόμενος), το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι μετά το σύντομο ταξιδάκι θα μπορέσει να επιστρέψει στη δουλειά του και το μόνο που θα χάσει θα είναι ίσως ο χρόνος για την υπηκοότητα. Με τις ίδιες διατάξεις που αφορούν ποδοσφαιριστές και άλλους αλλοδαπούς με εγγυημένη θέση εργασίας στην Ελλάδα. 

Επίσης λέει στο δακρύβρεχτο άρθρο του ότι τα παιδιά του δεν θα μπορέσουν να αποκτήσουν ελληνική υπηκοότητα "μέχρι το τέλος των σπουδών τους" λόγω του ότι δεν θα έχουν οι γονείς τους άδεια παραμονής. Όμως, με βάση τις ημερομηνίες που δίνει στο άρθρο η μία του κόρη είναι 19-20 και η άλλη 18, δηλαδή ενήλικες, και συνεπώς το αν οι γονείς τους έχουν ελληνικό διαβατήριο ή άδεια παραμονής στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει σχέση πλέον με τις ίδιες. Η νομοθεσία αφορά τα ανήλικα παιδιά, τα ενήλικα αντιμετωπίζονται ανεξάρτητα από τους γονείς τους. Αυτό δεν το βγάζω από το κεφάλι μου, ούτε κάνω ότι ξέρω τη νομοθεσία, όμως προκύπτει από το σχετικό νήμα που είχαμε εδώ στη Λεξιλογία πέρσι. Ελπίζω αυτό το λάθος του να οφείλεται στην ένταση της στιγμής και όχι σε προσπάθεια για εντυπωσιασμό. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, δε χρειάζεται δήλωση φρονήματος ανακοίνωση για το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας για τη μετανάστευση. Αλλά μια που φαίνεται να ζητάτε δηλώσεις, το μόνο που είμαι πρόθυμη να δηλώσω είναι ότι είμαι κατά της χειραγώγησης απο τους δημοσιογράφους, ειδικά τους δημοσιογράφους που έχουν λόγους να χειραγωγήσουν τους αναγνώστες τους. 

ΥΓ Παρεμπιπτόντως, από το 1992 στην Ελλάδα, το 2008 κανονικά εργαζόμενος, και το 2012 ΑΚΟΜΑ δεν έχει κλείσει νόμιμη πενταετία;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Αν ο νόμος έχει κάτι το άδικο, όπως πιστεύω, το να κάνεις μια εξαίρεση για το προβεβλημένο άτομο, σημαίνει ότι η αδικία θα μείνει να αδικεί τους υπόλοιπους. Το θέμα είναι, αν πράγματι υπάρχει αδικία, να αξιοποιηθεί η περίπτωση του προβεβλημένου ατόμου για να εξαλειφθεί (η αδικία, όχι το άτομο). Όπως το είπε και η Ειρήνη, δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2012)

Καθημερινά, μη προβεβλημένοι άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα με υποπεριπτώσεις και παραλογισμούς διάτρητων νόμων και της γραφειοκρατικής εφαρμογής τους. Επομένως, κάθε περίπτωση όπου ένα προβεβλημένο πρόσωπο βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπο με τα παράλογα στο γόρδιο νομικό μας σύστημα και δεν επιλέγει να το τακτοποιήσει με ένα τηλεφωνηματάκι (όπως θα μπορούσε) αλλά βάζει τις φωνές, είναι κτγμ μια χρήσιμη συνεισφορά στην κοινωνία μας.

Ορίστε φρέσκο δείγμα. Γνωστό μου ζευγάρι κληρονόμησαν ένα μαγαζάκι, ουσιαστικά χρεοκοπημένο. Τακτοποίησαν τα χρέη και προχώρησαν σε αποδοχή κληρονομιάς για να δουν τι θα κάνουν. Στην εφορία τους ενημέρωσαν ότι, επειδή έχουν ένα εξαμηνίτικο μωρό, πρέπει να κάνει και το μωρό αποδοχή κληρονομιάς -- με άλλα λόγια, να ξεκινήσουν νομική διαδικασία να οριστούν νόμιμοι κηδεμόνες του μωρού τους για να αποδεχτούν την κληρονομιά εκ μέρους του βρέφους! (Σε μη γραφειοκρατικά ελληνικά, να πληρώσουν κανά τρακοσάρι σε έναν δικηγόρο που θα διεκπεραιώσει την υπόθεση. Μίλησε κανείς για απελευθέρωση επαγγελμάτων; )


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2012)

Ειδησεογραφία:
*Παρέμβαση Βενιζέλου για την απόφαση απέλασης του δημοσιογράφου Niko Ago*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231196671


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2012)

Εφόσον η διαδικασία καθυστέρησε και έχει περάσει σχεδόν πενταετία από τότε που έγινε η παράλειψη, λογικό θα ήταν να λαμβάνεται υπόψη η τρέχουσα επαγγελματική- οικογενειακή κατάσταση του μετανάστη στην απόφαση απέλασης, και το πολύ να χάνει κάποιο χρόνο απο το δικαίωμα για αίτηση για ελληνικό διαβατήριο. Δεν ξέρω το νόμο, όμως μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικό να συμβαίνει ήδη κάτι τέτοιο, γι'αυτό του δώσανε 30 μέρες ειδοποίηση (για να μπορέι να προσκομίσει δικαιολογητικά ή να κάνει ένσταση). Λογικό είναι και το να υπαρχει νόμιμος τρόπος να διευθετηθεί το ζήτημα χωρίς παραθυράκια και χωρίς πολιτικές παρεμβάσεις (και χωρίς την ευκαιρία να δείξουν οι πολιτικοί τι καλοί που είναι μέσα σε προεκλογική περίοδο). 

Αν χρειάζεται αλλαγή ο νόμος, ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε, όμως ζητάνε την υπογραφή μας όχι για την αλλαγή του νόμου αλλά για την παραβίασή του στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2012)

Από το Facebook αντιγράφω:

Θεωρώ σημαντικό να επαναφέρω στο προσκήνιο την ανάρτηση της Ersi Koi:_

Όσον αφορά εμένα- γιατί μόνο για τον εαυτό μου μπορώ να μιλήσω- με ενδιαφέρει στην περίπτωση του κυρίου Niko Ago η πιστή τήρηση από τα αρμόδια διοικητικά όργανα της νομιμότητας. 
Και εξηγούμαι: στον νόμο αναφέρεται οτι εφόσον κάποιος μετανάστης ασθένησε, οπότε λόγω ασθενείας δεν κατέστη δυνατόν να συγκεντρώσει τα απαραίτητα ένσημα ή αν έλειπε για καιρό για προσωπικούς του λόγους στην πατρίδα του και πάλι δεν κατάφερε να συμπληρώσει τα ένσημα που απαιτούνται, υπάρχει εξαίρεση από τον ίδιον τον νόμο για την καταβολή των απαραίτητων ενσήμων. 
Ο κύριος Ago, προσκόμισε στην διοίκηση σωρευτικά τόσο το επίσημο χαρτί από κρατικό νοσοκομείο που διαβεβαίωνε για την ασθένεια του, καθώς και το διαβατηριό του από το οποίο προέκυπτε οτι το επίμαχο χρονικό διάστημα έλειπε για μεγάλες περιόδους από την Ελλάδα. Να επισημάνω οτι δεν χρειαζόταν η επίκληση και των δύο λόγων: εκ του νόμου ο ένας μόνο αρκούσε για να γίνει αποδεκτή η εξαίρεση από την καταβολή των ενσήμων και την απόδωση της άδειας παραμονής. 
Κατόπιν τούτου, ευλόγως θα περίμενε κανείς οτι η διοίκηση θα εφάρμοζε τον νόμο και θα ανανέωνε την άδεια παραμονής. Δυστυχώς η διοίκηση παρανόμησε (ναι αυτό συμβαίνει πλειστάκις και όχι μόνο στην περίπτωση μεταναστών, αλλά παρανομεί και εις βάρος ελλήνων πολιτών συχνά πυκνά). Αυτό που εγώ τουλάχιστον περιμένω είναι η άρση της παρανομίας από μεριάς της διοίκησης και όχι η χαριστική μεταχείρηση του κυρίου Ago.
Φυσικά μπορεί ο κύριος Ago να καταφύγει στα αρμόδια διοικητικά δικαστήρια τα οποία θα επιλύσουν τη διαφορά. Όμως η αργή λειτουργία της δικαιοσύνης στην ουσία επιβραβεύει την αδικία που διέπραξε η διοίκηση, δεδομένου ότι στο μεταξύ θα έχει ανατραπεί όλη η ζωή του κυρίου Ago και των οικείων του. Αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι να ανακαλέσει η διοίκηση την παράνομη απόφασή της σε σχέση με τον κύριο Ago. 
Όσον αφορά τον νόμο, δεν έχω να σας απαντήσω τίποτε σχετικά, δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται να καταργηθεί, δεδομένου οτι έχει πρόβλεψη ανθρωπιστική για την περίπτωση που κάποιος αρρωστήσει ή υποχρεωθεί να φύγει από την Ελλάδα για μεγάλο διάστημα. 
Απλώς θέλω να εφαρμοστεί η προβλεπόμενη διάταξη και στην περίπτωση του κυρίου Ago, καθώς και στις όμοιές της. 
Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα, δεν ξέρω αν ήμουν σαφής, γιατί αυτά είναι θέματα διοικητικού δικαίου, τα οποία εν πολλοίς ξεφεύγουν από τη λογική και απηχούν τον Κάφκα._​


----------

